# eBay 15% off today (July 11)



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

eBay is 15% off any items today with code PRIMOSALE.

I just picked up a new Blackvue DR900S-2CH with 128GB memory card and power magic pro for $400 USD shipped.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

roguenode said:


> eBay is 15% off any items today with code PRIMOSALE.
> 
> I just picked up a new Blackvue DR900S-2CH with 128GB memory card and power magic pro for $400 USD shipped.


I don't even know what those things are. So I'm guessing I must not need them very much!


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I don't even know what those things are. So I'm guessing I must not need them very much!


Ha! Don't spend on something you don't need/want. That's a dual dashcam. I"m considering getting Nokian Hakka R2 winter tires as well. You also may not need those.


----------



## TheTony (Jan 20, 2018)

roguenode said:


> eBay is 15% off any items today with code PRIMOSALE.
> 
> I just picked up a new Blackvue DR900S-2CH with 128GB memory card and power magic pro for $400 USD shipped.


I realize the coupon has expired. However, can you link what seller had that bundle for that price, after coupon? Thanks.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

TheTony said:


> I realize the coupon has expired. However, can you link what seller had that bundle for that price, after coupon? Thanks.


Sure, the seller still has 1 of 2 left: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Blackvue-DR900S-2CH-4K-16GB-Power-Magic-Pro-Bundle/273321479449?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Seller is in Canada. My total was C $526.15 = $400 USD. Item has already shipped and I have UPS tracking info.


----------

